# JL amp



## rb042 (Aug 15, 2018)

Who repairs jl 300/4 amp???


----------



## chiefgeek (Jun 29, 2012)

I know this is a late reply, but there is someone on youtube who fixes most of the slash series amps, I think it was between $100 and $150.


----------

